# 9 to 5



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Does working in an office nine to five ever get better? Or 8 to five really because of lunch. The hours seem sooo long at first b/c your just sitting staring at a computer all day. Does anyone have any input on whether it gets better with time, or how you feel about it, etc. Just need some words of wisdom. I'm only working 8 to 1 now but when I was working 8 to 5 it seemed like the day would never end. And now I have a friend that just took a job like that and I'm looking for some advice.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

I can completely sympathize with your situation (note that i use "sympathize" rather than "empathize" here. Frankly, in contemporary vernacular, the words have become indistinguishable. I am indeed aware of the subtle differences between the two words, and also acknowledge that "empathize" would be more appropriate to employ in this context, but given the fact that the word has acquired a kind of trendy, mainstream following, i've decided to opt for the less popular "sympathize", and in fact vow, from this day forth, to bring the latter word back into fashion. When this is achieved i shall then adopt "empathize" in inappropriate situations simply to screw with society's semantics and to have a great big laugh at everyone from the comfort of my own home). Yes, i can sympathize with it as i too am a corporate drone. I find personally that the mornings go by fairly quickly, once I've escaped that horrible first few minutes of the day when i wake up screaming at the awful realization that i'll have to waste another 8 hours of my life engaged in a meaningless, sleep-inducing, soul-draining enterprise with slick-tied, plastic-smile, ass-licking, hand-slapping, corporate ghouls whose ambitions, virtues, and wit i could just about fit into the volume of a urinal puck. But once i get passed that lunch hour, i collapse into a state of complete boredom and depression. I usually spend most of the afternoon crying my eyes out at my desk while i desperately try to sort out what i'd done so wrong in my life to end up in such a situation. 9 to 5 work is for the birds. Really.

s.


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with your use of the words empathize and sympathize. The word empathize has always annoyed me for some reason. Yeah, the morning is ok, but after lunch it's like death. Office work is where the money is but it is soul draining. But who knows what interesting lies behind those office drones. Because I look like the typical dumbass office worker (in more stylish clothes mind you :wink: ), but nobody would ever guess the weird stuff that goes through my head during the day. I appear so normal. Well, maybe not.. I like to think I appear normal but the more I think about it, I think I don't. Oh well. Just think of me tomorrow suffering with you sebastian.


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

hey enngirl i have worked in an office in the past and it has to be ONE of the most boring jobs i've ever had. THE most boring job i have worked is as a telephone surveyer. it was soooo awful! not only was it boring, people were so rude to me...not that i can blame them. i must have called in sick about half of the time. i don't know why i ever put myself through that hell.

that's one good thing about teaching...never a dull moment.


----------



## Homeskooled (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm....this thread isnt giving me much hope. Looks like I got hired to do a desk job in city government. In a way, its kind of cool. I get to write grants. Every job is different, I'll be on the phone alot, talk to politicians, and make my own rules. Bad thing is, I'll be writing grants at a desk for the city government. I'm getting interviewed in a bit, but it looks like its in the bag, and I hear it pays really well, but again, money isnt everything. Maybe I'll just work it long enough to move up the ladder or save some money to travel....I hope it isnt depressing......

Peace
Homeskooled


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

I would emphasize to all of the young people in high school or college to do everything in their power to prevent themselves from going down the 9 to 5 job route. No offense to anyone who has a job like this, but from what I observe, not many of you appear to be content with the work you do. Of course there are always exceptions. But take my mother for instance...She works a 9 to 5 banking job and comes home and does nothing but BITCH about her job on her cell phone to all of her other miserable friends who work 9 to 5 jobs. She is living proof that a 9 to 5 job can swallow your soul. She works overtime..First she puts in her 8 hours of real work, then she puts in 5 hours of moaning and groaning about how the boss isn't fair enough; how the younger people get away with everyting.

I personally can never see myself working a 9 to 5 job. I still have to finish college(that is if I choose to resume college in the first place) and I will do everything in my power to work a job where the hours are lessened, the fulfillment is there; monotony isn't the name of the game. Don't be slaves!


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

What job would you like to do Pure Narcotic?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

My biggest aspiration is to become a full time DPselfhelp moderator..

If that doesn't work out then i'd like to write music, do something in nature like track volcanic explosions in Hawaii, maybe write a book about something interesting, teach a bunch of young kids how to read, save the world from DP, preach the goodness of mint chocolate chip ice cream. There are many options...As long as it is pleasing to the soul..


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2005)

Oh, and one last thing..I made the mistake of implying that all 9-5 jobs are mundane and not pleasing to one's self. I think it all depends on the person and the job..


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

But I need money. So I've sold my soul to the devil in the form of 9 to 5.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Pure Narcotic said:


> preach the goodness of mint chocolate chip ice cream.


You'd be preaching to the converted if you came my way.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Honestly im sick of working stupid menial jobs that have nothing to do with what I want to do in life. Its very depressing, despite the fact im getting some money.

On that note I have a job interview tommorrow :roll:


----------



## agentcooper (Mar 10, 2005)

sebastian said:


> Pure Narcotic said:
> 
> 
> > preach the goodness of mint chocolate chip ice cream.
> ...


my favorite as well...sooooo hungry!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i couldn't do it either. i did alot of waitressing and stuff which i enjoyed, then worked in an accountants for 9 months and couldn't stand it. turned to teaching as well which is alot better


----------

